# VBulletin config.php



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

im trying to set up VBulletin for the 1st time, and im not that great with this stuff so go easy on me, but im looking for the values to edit that will let me install this to my server 

when i run install.php it says i gotta put in the mysql info so i got the database name / database user name & the password, do i need anything else ? and what can i search and replace with those values cuz i only have notepad at the moment and it looks like a mess when i open the file, any help would be great thanks in advance


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

ok so im following the steps on 
http://www.siteground.com/tutorials/vbulletin/vbulletin-installation-process.htm
and still having problems im doing something wrong but i dono what it is ill try to post back what i can hopefully someone can help me out


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

ok i got everything but the ['localhost'] and / or ['servername']


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

Attempting to attach to database

Error description: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) /www/007sites.com/i/r/a/Site/htdocs/Forums/upload/includes/class_core.php on line 311

The database has failed to connect because you do not have permission to connect to the server. Please confirm the values entered in the 'includes/config.php' file.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

You have to put the db's username & pass also (in config.php).


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

this is what i've filled in so far i think i got it right but apperently i dont

values.
$config['MasterServer']['servername'] = 'mysite.007sites.com';

webhost.
$config['MasterServer']['username'] = 'mysite_forums';
$config['MasterServer']['password'] = '1234567';

is thi field required ?
$config['Misc']['forumpath'] = '/home/users/public_html/forums';


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

i got 2 contradicting sites also one says edit the ['password'] field and input password in place there, the other says only edit the values to the right of the = sign so put the password in the = ' '
anyone got some words of wisdom for me by chance ?

$config['MasterServer']['password'] = '';


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

ok so im flood posting and i realize this ima calm it down a notch now, but i just wanted to throw 1 last thing out there

now ive tried both fields and have the same error so i assume i was right originally but why does my error say ...

'root'@'localhost' 
&
(using password: NO)

i put in my local host, did i put it in wrong should it be something like 'root'@''mysite.007sites.com';' ???
and i have a password 1234567 is that input wrong as well possibly


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

bumpidy bump bump ?? if no one can help me ill try my searching elsewhere i suppose, just figured id bump it up once


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

post your entire config.php file.


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

ok heres my config.php as it is now, i appreciate your taking a look it is a great help as i cant figure it out and im sure its very simple and will feel slow when i find the answer out...


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

*$config['MasterServer']['servername']* is the address of the database. 99% of the time this is *localhost*, however some hosts change it.

*$config['MasterServer']['username']* & *$config['MasterServer']['password']* are the username & password of the *database*. They are not the password to your webhost account or anything else.

Put this code in a PHP file (.php extension) adn open it in your browser. Tell me what it says.


```
<?php
if (!mysql_connect('localhost', 'irawr_forums', '1234567'))
    die('Could not connect: ' . mysql_error());

echo 'Connected successfully';
?>
```


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

it said connected successfully


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay, so in config.php change


```
$config['MasterServer']['servername'] = 'irawr.007sites.com';
```
to


```
$config['MasterServer']['servername'] = 'localhost';
```


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

got microsoft word up again and now i can read it all i started from the original file, and got it all to where it should be and 'localhost' in place...

still get the same error for some reason though ...

Error description: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) /www/007sites.com/i/r/a/site/htdocs/Forums/upload/includes/class_core.php on line 311

i tired making a /i/r/a/site/htdocs/Forums/ folder but then it just appends itself to say

/www/007sites.com/i/r/a/site/htdocs/i/r/a/site/htdocs/Forums/upload/includes/class_core.php on line 311

i think i might just go back to phpBB it was so easy to install and almost as good as vBulletin


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

ok i think i know the issue here now apparently 007sites is having server issues i apparently havent been deleting or uploading a new version every time i make a edit for the last 3 days cuz i had tried localhost once it didnt upload apparently though, sorry this post was pretty much not necessary i do appreciate your time and patience with me though, im sure when the staff fixes me up ill have no issues TY my friend


----------

